# iso image on USB stick



## raedbenz (Sep 21, 2007)

HI,
is it possible to install an ISO image on a USB memory raather than CD/DVD??
thanx


----------



## jr_Cisn305 (Jul 25, 2008)

first of all you need a pc that has a bios that will allow usb booting otherwise it is imposable, but otherwise you just change the order of booting drives so that the usb is higher than the hard drive and that will enable you to boot off the usb stick
now for the bit that I can only suggest with due to not ever having done it myself. if you disconnect the hard drive (to stop the install from wiping that) you should be able to put the usb and cd in the pc and install like normal.
when you have tried this please post your findings because I would also like to do a similar thing.


----------



## raedbenz (Sep 21, 2007)

hi,,
well i dont need to boot from a USB..i am saying that i use for example Nero, ROXIO or any software to copy the ISO image i downloaded to DVD. instead of this DVD can it be USB?
thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It should run exactly the same from USB as from a CD if it is not bootable (unless it is a game or something that is intended to work from a CD). But you should open the iso, extract all the files, and then copy them to the USB stick.

You can extract an iso with any good archiver (even 7-zip works).

Free multi-format archiving suites:
ZipStar (Zip, Cab, and Sqx, which achieves better compression than Zip.)
Izarc
ZipGenius
PowerArchiver
TugZip
ALZip
Zip Central
FilZip


----------

